# Rear shield question on a 95 Altima



## Lordsweapon (Oct 6, 2011)

A friend was nice enough to give me his 95 altima.

Only problem seems to be a dangling heat shield in rear surrounding the rear part of the gas tank, looks like its about to fall off..

Question: does it really get that hot back there were i should replace this shield or is the shield just a precaution and can be removed, its really not doing much good back there now anuway with it hanging and I did drive it 200 miles on the highway today with no problems except the rattling noise it created now and then at certain RPM's.

Thank you for your advice in advance..

Lordsweapon


----------



## dario14 (Oct 11, 2011)

i removed mine never had a problem, the exhaust does not get that hot back there like it does close to the motor. i would call it a precaution from the manufacturer, but yes it is safe to drive without it


----------



## Lordsweapon (Oct 6, 2011)

thank you Sir for the advice, and now another problem, found a small gas leak coming from the top of the gas tank in the front of the tank, dropping the tank this week to see were its coming from, drove it all week like that ,,,damn!


----------



## dario14 (Oct 11, 2011)

not sure since im kinda new to nissans so im not sure if thats a comon problem or not but since im not sure what part of the country you live in and it beeing a 95 i would suspect rust to be the problem lots of cars like to leak around the seam where the botom and top part of the tank meet or a leak where the filler neck meets the fuel tank

best of luck to you


----------



## Lordsweapon (Oct 6, 2011)

Dario, thank you brotha for all the input/advice, will see what happens when we drop the tank on Thursday...

God Bless..


----------

